# RTS Atlanta + Virtual



## bconway52 (May 24, 2008)

I believe that I have determined that RTS is my best bet for seminary for various reasons (accreditation, education, professors, etc). Anyways, I live close to Atlanta and am not able to move to one of the larger campuses right now so I am going to be starting with RTS Virtual and taking classes at the Atlanta campus (which should be accredited to award the M.Div. in about a month) and possibly Charlotte too (when they have the weekend style or week long intensives). 

My question is, have any of you done something similar to this? How did it work out for you?


----------



## Kstone1999 (May 24, 2008)

Bradley,

My situation is somewhat similar. I moved from Atlanta to Greenville SC and I am a first year student at RTS charlotte. Greenville is about 2 hours away but charlotte does block schedule. I am able to drive to to charlotte 1 day a week and take two classes. Im also taking a class virtually to suplement. Also rememember that RTS professors teach at other campuses, especiallially in the summer. For example, Dr. Currid from the charlotte campus is teaching a summer class at the atlanta campus. RTS is very flexiable. Your plan should work well in my humble opinion.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Brad, 

How are the studies going? I am in the enrollement process now with RTS Viritual. I am not pursuing the ministry so I am going to begin with a certificate program. 

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 10, 2008)

What are the block classes in Charlotte like? How many days out of the week are they? How many hours per day? Do they do the same thing in Atlanta?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 10, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> What are the block classes in Charlotte like? How many days out of the week are they? How many hours per day? Do they do the same thing in Atlanta?



What he is referring to is that if your enrolled in the Masters of Religion program through the Viirtual campus, you are requried to complete 2 4-day sesssions on campus, one at the beginning of your studies, and one at the end. Everything else can be completed online. 

And yes, the same is available in Altanta as Charlotte.


----------



## john_Mark (Jul 10, 2008)

Bradley,

If you join Church of the Apostles you get a break on the tuition.


----------



## wallingj (Jul 11, 2008)

I am currently enrolled in the virtual program and I love it. If I can find an IT job in Charlotte I will move, but for the moment the virtual program is great.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 11, 2008)

wallingj said:


> I am currently enrolled in the virtual program and I love it. If I can find an IT job in Charlotte I will move, but for the moment the virtual program is great.



How have you planned your 3-4 months to complete a class? I should be starting Systematic Theology 1 soon.


----------



## wallingj (Jul 11, 2008)

Reformed Baptist said:


> wallingj said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently enrolled in the virtual program and I love it. If I can find an IT job in Charlotte I will move, but for the moment the virtual program is great.
> ...


I am at the moment taking Greek I, will try to complete within the 4 month time period, then will take Greek II. Trying to space classes for financial reasons. Hopefully I will make it to Charlotte in the next 6 months to take the introduction course.
At the moment, I am taking Greek I, and I will try to complete it within 4 months, then I will take Greek II. I am trying to space the classes apart for financial reasons. I hope that I will make it to Charlotte in the next 6 months to take the introduction course. With the Greek courses, the instructors provided a schedule of what chapters and exercises you should read and complete.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey, I got my acceptance letter today. Praise the Lord. Materials for Systematic Theology 1 are on the way...


----------



## wallingj (Jul 18, 2008)

Reformed Baptist said:


> Hey, I got my acceptance letter today. Praise the Lord. Materials for Systematic Theology 1 are on the way...


 Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 18, 2008)

john_Mark said:


> Bradley,
> 
> If you join Church of the Apostles you get a break on the tuition.



You're kidding.


----------



## matt01 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ivan said:


> john_Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Bradley,
> ...



What is the Church of the Apostles?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 20, 2008)

sans nom said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > john_Mark said:
> ...



Welcome to The Church of the Apostles


----------



## john_Mark (Jul 20, 2008)

*Apostles...*

I see someone has already given the link. It's the church that Michael Youseff pastors. It is also were the Atlanta RTS campus is. It's a massive church with it's own parking garage. You feel like you're in a 5-star hotel when you walk in. Just to let you know.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 20, 2008)

john_Mark said:


> It's the church that Michael Youseff pastors. It is also were the Atlanta RTS campus is.



That's amazing! I don't think Youseff is Reformed in any way. Is it because they are getting rent money?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 12, 2008)

Just an update...I am changing from RTS Viritual to the Midwest Center for Theological Studies. My primary purpose in education is education. I think RTS is a great school, but it is important to me to have access to the faculty which one cannot do with RTS Virtual. May the Lord's will be done..


----------

